# Hocking public access wading



## worth8 (May 29, 2016)

Hello. I'm new to SE Ohio and the forum. (Moved down here last October after 8 years in Alaska.) I'm hoping that someone can tell me where I can find good spots for public access wading on the Hocking, preferably with decent smallmouth fishing. Seems like a lot of the water is private property. Thanks.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

worth8 said:


> Hello. I'm new to SE Ohio and the forum. (Moved down here last October after 8 years in Alaska.) I'm hoping that someone can tell me where I can find good spots for public access wading on the Hocking, preferably with decent smallmouth fishing. Seems like a lot of the water is private property. Thanks.


The DNR Watercraft page has great info on public access. Here's a link for the Ohio River basin streams:

http://watercraft.ohiodnr.gov/paddlesouthernohio

For smallies, consistently, I would stick with roughly Nelsonville and up.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

I have fished the just about the entire upper section on the Hocking from a few miles of Athens. If you willing to fish much of it go for it without reservation. Just watch out for ticks. Great fishing but will need to do a lot of walking thru to find good spots.

What Cream has said is right on.


----------



## worth8 (May 29, 2016)

Thanks to both of you for the information. I'll definitely be checking out the upper Hocking this week. I also really appreciate the info (in the thread that I jacked) on other WV smallmouth rivers. My trip to the Bluestone yesterday was a mixed bag. The fishing was decent, but there were a few disappointments - namely, there is no camping allowed along the river and only a few easy access points. Not being able to camp meant a day trip. With $12 in tolls and 6 hours of driving round trip, I don't think I'll be back. I read up on the Greenbrier. It sounds like a much better fit - a little farther but no tolls and a decent amount of riverside camping... biking from spot to spot on the rail trail also sounds appealing. Might combine the Greenbrier with the Cranberry for a bass/trout, fishing/camping/biking combo trip before June's out. In the meantime, I'll let the Hocking keep me in fishing shape.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Explore the upper section of Clear Creek especially on a 0-3wt with smaller flies. Lot of fun can be had for skittish fish.


----------

